# Feeling Nostalgic



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

Here is a track from my old band, back before we made it big, which I guess still hasn't happened actually.
And that we haven't gotten together and jammed in just about 5 years makes it seem pretty slim that still may happen...

This was back in the day before I had good folks like you enlightening me as to how crappy a Fender Squier Strat into an Ibanez Metal Screamer into a Solid State Phasor Twin amp really sounded.
Thank goodness I'm past that now, have invested in thousands of dollars worth of gear and now only manage to play in a "band" setting in church on Sunday morning.

That being said I wish I could go back with my gear now and touch up this tune, cuz it was a blast to play, and I still hear a couple things that drive me nuts...

Anyway as this will never see the light of day for the masses I thought I'd at least run it up the flagpole for the nerds here.

I wrote this tune (music) and play the dominant guitar parts throughout.
My only lyrical contribution, and possibly my finest ever, was "Now watch me strut"

Please enjoy responsibly.

[SOUNDCLOUD]http://soundcloud.com/zero-to-sixty/just-beat-it[/SOUNDCLOUD]


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I liked everything about that take. If you are hearing all the scars and bandaids, you have to step back and listen to it like someone who's never heard it before. I listen back to old recordings and analyze them to death before I realize no one else will hear it like I do. They are still terrible, unlike your recording, but not as bad as I think they are. Even the Beatles looked back on their old work and wish they had done things differently.

I like the musical style, the arrangement and the energy you captured. Good work!


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I liked it. Too bad you didn't keep at it. Think of all the tunes that could have been.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm an old fart and I've heard lots of good bad and ugly, with proper promo I'm sure that would have got air time so if your hearing bad things, your listening to hard and being to critical, lighten up and listen to it like your me you'll see it's pretty damn good.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

I really liked it - good old raw rock n roll.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Pretty good rock song.


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words. 
I figured it had been in the vault for five years, might as well let it see the light of day. 
Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Yep, I liked that too, good song, production sounded good on my computer.
-Mikey


----------

